# Ants ? Problem ?



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

I use oil filled ant barriers made with 1" PVC schedule 40 post inside 2" PVC base glued to polycarb or acrylic base. No more problems.
See a photo here: https://picasaweb.google.com/MichaelJShantz/BeeHive4302010#5600783222214281570


----------



## Buzzy Bee (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for your reply but since i am new to bee's and pests of bee's i need a little more instructions on the trap

For example: Were do i put the trap ? in or outside the hive

Will my bee's get stuck in the trap to?

How much oil do i use?

Do i have to do this for all my hives?

Thanks

P.S. would these be sugar ants?


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

These are posts that you set the hive on so the ants can't get to the hive because of the moats of oil in the four posts that the hive is sitting on. The ants can't get across the oil. Water would do but it evaporates. In California we have Argentine ants that are small like the ones you describe. They eat everything, it seems, from dead animals, fat, sugar, etc.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

BTW, Terro liquid ant bait works well on Argentine ants but it is like trying to empty the ocean with a teaspoon. Oil moat posts to support the hive work far better.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you using a hive stand? Mine are on concrete blocks and a ring of diatomaceous earth around the blocks or hive stand legs will keep them out. I have never had a nest inside of a hive though? Are you sure they are not climbing into the hives from underground? DE will have to be reapplied after wind or rain if the problem reoccurs.


----------



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm really interested in your experience of diatomaceous earth! I thought it would need to be kept dry in order to be effective? I assume your hives are out in the open?

Also any issues using it for the health of the bees?

Thx

D


ccar2000 said:


> Are you using a hive stand? Mine are on concrete blocks and a ring of diatomaceous earth around the blocks or hive stand legs will keep them out. I have never had a nest inside of a hive though? Are you sure they are not climbing into the hives from underground? DE will have to be reapplied after wind or rain if the problem reoccurs.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, it needs to stay dry to work and my hives are out in the open. No problem for the bees. The DE works like microscopic razor blades cutting the insects that crawl through it. If you have bees crawling on the ground they are probably not healthy anyways.


----------



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, so how do u keep it dry?


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I live in the High Desert and reapply when the wind blows it away. I only use it when I see ants. otherwise it is not necessary.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Buzzy Bee, in Springfield, MO you shouldn't have the problem wtih ants to require the "moat" treatment for your hive. What some of us do is sprinkle some cinnamon where they're nesting, and they don't return. Some folks get the ant and roach spray, and about 2' out from the hive, spray a ring around it about 2" from the ground to eliminate spray drift. Or the diatomaceous earth plan.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The kind I have that want to get under the inner cover don't hurt anything.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't worry about the ants to much unless it is a weak colony that can't take care of themselves.


----------

